# Yeah! He has dapples!



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

I just wanted to let you all know how excited I am! This year, for the first time since I have owned him, Indy has dapples!

Let me explain why this is so monumentous....

When I got Indy he was skinny, wormy, and rain rotten. I haven't gotten a vet to confirm his age, but it is obviously somewhere in his twenties. Poor little old man! 

After a few months, his coat improved a lot, and after a few more it seems his parasite problem was taken care of. But he still wasn't where I wanted him with regards to his weight. Finally, I have now been going over to where I keep my horses at my parents an extra time a day and locking him away from my mare for an hour and giving him hay cubes. 

I had already tried beet pulp and he wasn't a big fan. I've already been giving him senior feed, but I wanted to keep a lot of fiber in his diet. I was really hoping that the hay cubes would work. 

Hazzah! It worked! He has fattened up, his coat is even better looking, and this summer, for the first time, he has dapples!

I have come to understand that dapples are a good sign of a healthy horse, so I consider it an accomplishment that I was able to produce dapples in this old man's coat. It is so nice to know that he is healthier and happier than he has been in a long time. I love providing a good home for my horses!

Thanks for your time! Anybody else experienced something similar?


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Congrats! Pictures please!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, you can't just post that without posting pictures too! Jeesh!

Great job with him though. That's an amazing accomplishment.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Yesh  Must have pictures! Lol. I lovvvveee dapples


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I, too, love seeing a dappled horse. Congrats on having such a great response to your loving care.


----------



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

I will have to work on those pictures. Right now may not be the opprotune time because it has been raining for two days. Mud bath horses!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

G.S. - good for you ! I am glad you finally found what feed works best for him.
It is trial and error with this old horses, and especially hard bringing them back from starvation. It makes a person feel good to know that they have helped another living creature


----------



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

Nothing makes me happier Stevenson. That's why I'm interning to become a zookeeper! Too much mud yesterday. Maybe pictures today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Not impressed by colour, not impressed by colour, not impressed by colour.....Did someone say DAPPLES?! They are my FAVOURITE!!!

No good without pics, now I wanna see evidence


----------



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

All right, so here are the photos. You have one of his dapples (can you see them? They aren't super obvious, but they're there!), one of him now fat and happy (sorry it's dark, it was late), and one of him a few months after I got him with his ribs all poking out. I'm so happy with how far he has come. He's also more energetic and his personality has come out much more.


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

VERY handsome!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

You did a great job!


----------



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

Thank you! It's so good to see him doing well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

